
History of Mathematical Notation - DaniFong
http://www.stephenwolfram.com/publications/talks/mathml/mathml2.html
======
pasbesoin
Probably should start with the introduction:

[http://www.stephenwolfram.com/publications/talks/mathml/math...](http://www.stephenwolfram.com/publications/talks/mathml/mathml1.html)

(Just to hopefully be helpful. It took me a minute myself to notice the
"previous" link at the bottom. Thanks for the article.)

~~~
DaniFong
_nods_

I really think it picks up near the middle though, so that's the part I want
to point to. Thanks for taking the time to point this out, though.

------
gms
Nice article. Thanks for submitting this.

